# Should We Stop Hiking Up The Hemlines and Just Dress Our Age?



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

Gwyneth Paltrow has been turning more heads than usual at the premieres for her new movie Iron Man. Paltrow, 35, showed up to a string of screenings wearing tiny black dresses paired with towering pumps.













The dearth of fabric has caused some media types to encourage women – even ridiculously fit women with fabulous, flauntable legs – to tone it down a bit. Be fashionable, they seem to say, just don’t do it in a miniskirt.

But it doesn’t seem that the whole issue here is about moms wearing minis. At least part of the issue appears to be about women wearing skirts that are entirely too short (see above, left). Some things should, in public, always be covered by clothing. When it looks as though the public (whether lucky or unlucky is a different issue entirely) will be able to see those things if one bends to pick up a pen, I think that, plain and simple, your skirt is too short.

I firmly believe that confidence and a bit of style – not a birthday after 1980 – should be the only requirements for pulling off a short dress. But if your bare bottom is sitting on the screening room seat because that one yard of fabric can't quite cut it, at least put on a pair of leggings.

What’s your take? Should there be a direct relationship between age and skirt length?

Source


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 3, 2008)

For most people, I think there should be. After 40, please no miniskirts. And if you don't have the body to pull it off (meaning that you're worried about what other people think and constantly keep adjusting your skirt or wondering if you look fat), then you shouldn't wear one at any age.

But, Gwenyth looks hot in all of the dresses posted.


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2008)

I don't think there should be a direct link between skirt length and age, for me it's more about the quality of the leg. I personally don't feel comfortable wearing mini skirts even though my birthday is (as they said it) "after 1980" because my legs aren't really good enough. Sure, I could get away with it more easily since I'm young, but it's not that attractive. I prefer to focus on my better features.

That being said, in my opinion, an older woman who DOESN'T have the legs for it somehow looks more like a try hard than a young woman who doesn't have the legs for it. I Personally think only those with good legs should wear them, irrespective of age, LOL


----------



## beaglette (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whatâ€™s your take? Should there be a direct relationship between age and skirt length?

Well yes and no.
No person who is breathing should ever, ever wear something so short that they risk showing their hoo-ha.

And yes, one should dress his/her age. Nothing is worse than seeing a 70 year-old in low-rise jeans, tons of makeup, high-heeled shoes and a tight mini-t-shirt. (btw, no person over age 12 should wear low-rise jeans)

But, hey, I'm a very modest dressing person and, even if my body were hot, still no





Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

I agree with Rosie that it isn't about age but it's about whether you have the legs for it.

I'm 44 and the mini is my de facto outfit and the moment my thighs turn to tofu, trust me, I will be the first person to cover them up!





Anyway, I don't see what the fuss is with Gwyneth Paltrow's outfits since she's _only_ 35!

Check out 53-year-old French Vogue editor Carine Roitfeld's (DOB: 19 September 1954) hemlines over the last few years:


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

I figure If ur in your mid thirties or more .. and look quite young still .. u can get away with wearing whatever and its alright ..

and yeah if u have the legs for it


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 3, 2008)

I think that Gwyneth has great legs... however, I do think that the length of the her skirts or a bit too short, regardless of her age.


----------



## Darla (May 3, 2008)

that first outfit is incredibly short, not that I'm complaining mind you. I see all of you points though.

But what exactly is a hoo-ha? i have never heard that term.


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2008)

LOL, darla, a hoo-ha is another term for a woman's privates


----------



## Ricci (May 3, 2008)

Yup! the hairy hoo-ha lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 3, 2008)

i figure, do it for as long as you can get away wtih it and still look good.

but if your dressing like your 12 and your acutally 30-something, thats a different story.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*I am 60 and I wear mini's and shorts all the time, weather permitting, if you've got it flaunt it !. That French Editor of Vogue is hot, hot, hot. OMG what gorgeous gams ! She looks especially sexy in that black hose.









*


----------



## Andi (May 3, 2008)

thatÂ´s ridiculous! Since when is 35 too old to wear a miniskirt or short skirt? I mean unless someone is going all "teen" and wears all pink or sparkles.





Gwyneth fantastic! Maybe she wants to bring a sexier image back since she has been playing the mommy-role for a while now.


----------



## niksaki (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Rosie that it isn't about age but it's about whether you have the legs for it. 
I'm 44 and the mini is my de facto outfit and the moment my thighs turn to tofu, trust me, I will be the first person to cover them up!





Anyway, I don't see what the fuss is with Gwyneth Paltrow's outfits since she's _only_ 35!

Check out 53-year-old French Vogue editor Carine Roitfeld's (DOB: 19 September 1954) hemlines over the last few years:

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x...ev/carine1.jpg

http://glamourmag.typepad.com/fashio...ze071018-1.jpg

http://www.osoyou.com/thumb.ashx/med...-7-75-1-a0.jpg

http://aashare.com/515/carine_roitfield_aa.jpg

http://image.rayli.com.cn/0013/2007-...0153148423.jpg






OMG she just looks amazing!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 3, 2008)

She looks breathtaking!


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

i don't think the age thing is such a big deal. if you've got it, flaunt it! if you don't have it, please put it away so that little children don't get hurt...


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

According to Stacy and Clinton, the rule is no mini-skirts after 35.

But I think that rule is just speaking in general, though. Women in their late thirties and older wearing mini-skirts made for young teenagers are just going to look like they're trying waaay too hard to look young. Even if they have nice legs. Then again, there are more sophisticated looking mini-dresses that I think women in their late thirties on would look great wearing...so long as they have the legs for it.

I think people generally say not to wear mini-skirts as you get older in reference to dressing too young for your age. A forty year old should not be dressing like a 15 year old. I think that's the biggest issue, imo. But there are short skirts/dresses out there that I believe are sophisticated enough to merit being worn by someone who is 35 or over...


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif According to Stacy and Clinton, the rule is no mini-skirts after 35.
But I think that rule is just speaking in general, though. Women in their late thirties and older wearing mini-skirts made for young teenagers are just going to look like they're trying waaay too hard to look young. Even if they have nice legs. Then again, there are more sophisticated looking mini-dresses that I think women in their late thirties on would look great wearing...so long as they have the legs for it.

I think people generally say not to wear mini-skirts as you get older in reference to dressing too young for your age. A forty year old should not be dressing like a 15 year old. I think that's the biggest issue, imo. But there are short skirts/dresses out there that I believe are sophisticated enough to merit being worn by someone who is 35 or over...

well said!


----------



## La_Mari (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i figure, do it for as long as you can get away wtih it and still look good.
but if your dressing like your 12 and your acutally 30-something, thats a different story.

I think so too. I mean you can tell when a woman is trying too hard. Like the moms on the Real Housewives of Orange County (I LOVE THAT SHOW) vs. the Real Housewives of New York City. Like _trying_ to be a hot mom, instead of just naturally being a hot mom. (Granted the weather is a bit more chilly in NYC).

Gwyneth's look is still classy IMO, but say Madonna wearing the same thing wouldn't look quite the same, it just depends on the person.


----------



## beaglette (May 3, 2008)

The mini-skirt isn't what caught my eye in those pictures... it's her EYEBROWS!! (err and the "catching my eye" was NOT in a good way!)

Who's with me???

Warmly,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Rosie that it isn't about age but it's about whether you have the legs for it. 
I'm 44 and the mini is my de facto outfit and the moment my thighs turn to tofu, trust me, I will be the first person to cover them up!





Anyway, I don't see what the fuss is with Gwyneth Paltrow's outfits since she's _only_ 35!

Check out 53-year-old French Vogue editor Carine Roitfeld's (DOB: 19 September 1954) hemlines over the last few years:

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x...ev/carine1.jpg

http://glamourmag.typepad.com/fashio...ze071018-1.jpg

http://www.osoyou.com/thumb.ashx/med...-7-75-1-a0.jpg

http://aashare.com/515/carine_roitfield_aa.jpg

http://image.rayli.com.cn/0013/2007-...0153148423.jpg


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*OMG Carine Roitfeld, the French Vogue Editor ,is also a mother of two.She is gorgeous &amp; very sexy !




*


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

i guess i shouldn't really have an opinion because in the 70s the skirts were so short they should matching panties to go with! needless to say, i had my moment in the sun! i say if you're in good shape rock it, if not just walk away. you know who you are! lmao~


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 5, 2008)

I say if it makes you happy and you feel comfortable then go for it. I am sure I will be the 70 year old wearing too much makeup.......old habits die hard!


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

If your going to dress you age then what fun is that? Anyway!! Short dresses and skirts are more environmentally friendly!! Use less raw materials and energy to produce!!





The "green" dress!! Lol

And what's wrong with showing legs anyway!! if your going to shave them and keep them looking pretty then why not show them off!!!





God I love GP's dress and can't wait to go see Iron Man now!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2008)

I really think their is an age limit to mini skirts. Just bc you're older doesn't mean you have to dress like a grandma but they're are limits imo. I know as you are younger getting older, you want to feel like a grown up and vice versa but this is just too extreme.

Really no one should be wearing something that risks unneeded exposure. I think Gwenyth looks hotter than ever in these picture. I guess to kinda prove my point, i really don't like the way that French vogue editor looks in minis. You can tell she's older by just looking at her legs.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

i think you should dress to your age and who you are, and cease trying to appear who you're not.


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

My answer the the question in genseral is no, I don't think age should be a factor in weather you should wear a miniskirt. BTW I think Gwenith looks great in those pics.

I'm 46 this year and I have a huge handicap.. "I'm male" and I don't think I look too bad in them lol

I do think it in general it depends on your body shape and how you carry yourself if a mini skirt will look good or not.


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

While there may be many factors in deciding what length dress or skirt to wear (maybe leave the super-mini at home if you're attending a bar mitzvah or having an audience with the pope), as long as you can carry it off, age shouldn't be a factor.

By the way, Gwyneth does look great in those pics.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 4, 2008)

Like others have already said, if you've got the body then go for it.


----------



## monniej (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't think the age thing is such a big deal. if you've got it, flaunt it! if you don't have it, please put it away so that little children don't get hurt... hilarious!


----------



## greatnana (Jun 5, 2008)

she still looks great...


----------

